# Giant Vallisneria



## jrings (May 11, 2005)

Looking for a bunch of Giant Vallisneria. (Jungle Val) Malawinut on GCAS is looking for a bunch also.

Joe


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think Aquabid may be your best bet on the Giant Val. Charlie, (Lowcoaster) seems to be able to get just about anything. I've never purchased anything from him so I can't comment on his plants.

You may want to post in the For Sale or Trade forums here for a bit more traffic also: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have some I can send you in a week or so. My plants came from a river in Florida, but they appear to be pretty much the standard size Vallisneria americana. Plants are free of hair algae.


----------



## jrings (May 11, 2005)

Well I bought some Jungle Val at the last GCAS auction and I can't seem to get it to grow even though it is supposed to grow like wildfire. I have it in a 55gallon with gravel substrate, I do a 25% water change every week. I have an overdriven t8 shop light putting out about 96 our so total watts of light. (Over driving lights is the best, I am new to it) I regularly add ferts and the light is on for 10-12 hours per day. All I seem to be growing is algae. It grows like wildfire not the plants. I was trying to make a high light tank to grow this val to transplant into some of my cichlid tanks but I can;t get it to grow. Any suggestions? and is anyone going to be at the GCAS swap meet that has some Jungle val to get rid of?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

jrings, what about co2?


----------



## jrings (May 11, 2005)

no co2, although I do have pressurized co2 on my 150 that I am not using. Would that make a huge difference if I moved it to the 55?


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Joe
I should have some Jungle Vals hopefully for the swap...I don't have to much trouble growing it with or without CO2...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I only have the V. americana and I can't get it to grow either! It doesn't die off, but it just won't grow up. They throw off a nice amount of runners but they never get very tall, even in a high light, CO2 injected tank. They just keep spreading. 

I actually prefer C. retrospiralis over the Vals since they are easier to maintain. Hopefully, the E. angustifolius that I should be recieving soon will work as a replacement for my Vals. That said, I do understand why you want to keep them  

Maybe, just maybe, they are one of those plants that do better with "harder" water. My water has a GH of around 10dGH and a KH of around 5dKH from the tap. I can't grow Hygrophila corymbosa "Angustifolia" in my tanks but Damon (who has water a lot harder tham mine) has it growing like a weed. Maybe I can talk him into trying a few Vals and see how they do for him 

When you get the mystery of growing them figured out, be sure to let us know!


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

MatPat said:


> Maybe, just maybe, they are one of those plants that do better with "harder" water.


That very well could be the Key as mine grow fast and tall,some now over 4' in 2 weeks with 1"+wide blades. I have very hard water and I keep it hard in all my tanks for the most part.

John


----------

